# Untamed and Rockocco



## Makeupluvr (Aug 22, 2006)

I posted this thread in the hauls section and someone asked me to post it here as well so here it is!

I know I didn't get everything, but hope you like the swatches of the stuff I did get.

Enjoy all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Greetings All! 

Let me just start by saying I have a TON of MAC.  Once I take pics of everything for the traincase section you will all see, LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So I didn't get a lot from this collection because the quads remind me of stuff I already have and the lippies didn't do it for me because they aren't my colors or I have similar colors and because I have like 50+ lippies (NOT including glosses) and lip stuff isn't even my big thing e/s is!  LOL.  Anyway, so this collection didn't really do it for me but of course that didn't stop me from getting some stuff.  

As others have said, Accent Red is almost identical to Ruby Red but if you look very closely, it has a bit more of a blue sheen/pearlessence to it.  But since I must own every frost pigment ever made by MAC, I got it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.

Anyway, so here are the pics I took, as you can see the ones with the flash really wash out the blushes but show off the lipglasses.  I didn't have time to label them but this is what I got:

Untamed
La La Libertine l/g (pink)
Truth & Light l/g (peach)
Stray Rose blush
Taupe blush 

Rockocco
Elaborate l/g (gold)
Pure Vanity l/g (red)
Accent Red pigment
Ostentatious fluidline (GORGEOUS! much prettier IRL)


Hope you all enjoy!






pic of everything I got with no flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...cconoflash.jpg

pic of everything I got with flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ckoccobest.jpg 

Accent Red and Ostenatious:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tentatious.jpg

Ostentatious up close:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tentatious.jpg

l/g swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...lgswatches.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...gswatches2.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...gswatches3.jpg

Ostentatious swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iousswatch.jpg

my hand looks old in this one, LOL:
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ousswatch3.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ousswatch2.jpg

Thanks for checking out my pics everyone!


----------



## ceelovejay (Aug 23, 2006)

A bunch of swatches:





Rockocco





Rockocco with Pure Vanity on top





Pure Vanity alone





Wild About You





Unflappable





Unflappable with Poetique on top





Poetique Alone





Ostentatious





Accent Red on finger





Accent Red on arm





Accent Red on lips





Another of Accent Red


----------



## liebchen (Aug 23, 2006)

*My Swatches*

*Rockocco*

Pure Vanity alone











Pure Vanity over Viva Glam I











Elaborate alone






Elaborate over Fleshpot






*Untamed*

Boldheart alone EDIT:  If Boldheart and Wild 'Bout You appear to be too reddish to you, it was probably my flash.  IRL Boldheart is more purplish/plum, and Wild 'Bout You is more Pinkish Plum.











Wild 'Bout You alone






Boldheart over Wild 'Bout You
w/flash






w/out flash






From Left to right:  Shroom, Courage, Espresso, Well-plumed and Wildly Flirtatious











Closer look at Courage, espresso, well-plumed, and wildly flirtatious






wheeeee


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm NC30-35, Stila's Dark, and Bare Esscentuals Beige-Medium Tan. _Wild 'Bout You_ was the one of the two lipsticks I bought from the Untamed collection. HTH!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poppy z* 
_Courage seems very close to Amberlights.
Could someone compare the two, please?  Thx_

 
Not great pics, but it gives you an idea

Courage is much more copper imho.






on NW15 no Flash





on NW15 with Flash


----------



## Nimrod (Aug 29, 2006)

Ostentatious f/l






Ostentatious, Brassy and Rich Ground


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[danger]* 
_can anyone please post swatches of stray rose and taupe blushes? thanks!_

 
(inside of my arm) taupe blush on nw15 skin


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspiggy* 
_Does anyone have a swatch of truth & light lipglass?_

 
Truth & Light 




on NW15
With Flash









No Flash


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 7, 2006)

*Take Wing Quad*

Take Wing Quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




clickable thumbnails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Restless (S) / Take Wing (M)
Tickles (L) / Bravado (VP)




Without flash on NW15




With flash on NW15




the Bravado didn't capture very well.  My description would be Pinky Copper shot through with rose.  It is very pretty.  As is Tickles.  It is a nice lustre


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

Wild 'Bout You




NW15 w/ Test Pattern l/l
Flash




No Flash


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 9, 2006)

Some swatch I took at the counter..


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 13, 2006)

*Stray Rose Blush*





*On NW15*


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

Blankety l/s on NW15 (my lips are lop-sided! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Flash




No Flash


----------



## lianna (Sep 16, 2006)

A comparison between some of the Untamed lipglasses and older ones.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...comparison.jpg
T-Boetique, Sunny Boy, Boldheart, Sex Ray


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 17, 2006)

Rockocco Lipstick on NW15











Me likey


----------

